# Any idea how much the cable hack squat sled weighs?



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Any ideas?


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

25-30kg off its rails at a guess, on it's rails lighter because your not really lifting all of it as you push the wheels will no doubt accelarate it's momentum


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Just count the added plates...


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Just count the added plates...


Added plates? Fvck that, I'm only managing 65kg for 13 reps to failure on it at the minute. Reason I ask is that when I was BB squatting I could do more than the hack squat.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

MF88 said:


> Added plates? Fvck that, I'm only managing 65kg for 13 reps to failure on it at the minute. Reason I ask is that when I was BB squatting I could do more than the hack squat.


The hack squat is a difficult machine to use with much weight. I can free squat more than twice what I can use on the hack.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Mingster said:


> The hack squat is a difficult machine to use with much weight. I can free squat more than twice what I can use on the hack.


Ah I see, is it the angle that makes it more difficult?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

MF88 said:


> Ah I see, is it the angle that makes it more difficult?


More than likely. I'm not a big user of the hack tbh. Difficult to stop ones knees extending beyond the feet imo. Gives me sore knees.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm with mingster, I really struggle with the hack squat.

2 plates a side is my limit and that's uncomfortable, yet I've a 200kg squat.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

My PB on the hack is 5x20's a side(200kg), yet to do BB squats really does my lower back in(injury) so I limit that to 4x20's a side otherwise I get problems.


----------

